# Food plots



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

What types of grains or other things are some people using in there food plots? How close to water and shelter belts should food plots be planted.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

I have used corn,milo,and millet. Corn and milo (grain sorgum) are the ticket. Birds hold great in milo,and it stands up great in snow. When I did plant millet and milo in the same plot the birds I killed had milo in them. Millet also lays down after snow. Milo grows most places and is cheap and is great cover.
You should be with in a 1/4 mile from winter cover. The closer the better.
Kevin


----------

